# Something embarrassing that happened today?



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Post something embarrassing that happened today...

I'll start:

Umm...today I was working the cash register and a really cute girl came up to me with her mom, and I was checking her out, and when I looked up her mom was looking at me ops


----------



## socialanxietystinks (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Something embarassing that happened today?*

Why were you checking out her daughter when she was right there? lol


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: Something embarassing that happened today?*



socialanxietystinks said:


> Why were you checking out her daughter when she was right there? lol


Hahaha she was really cute I couldn't help myself.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Nothing to report so far. but the day is young.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:ditto 

I'll have to get back to you on this one.

I'm sure something interesting will come up sooner or later.


BUT I have one from last week I can share. 

I was with my 2 year old and walking around the apartment complex where i live when Cami ran toward these bushes where a little bunny was. This one lady who lives nearby was sitting out and yelled "Shumack!" 

My first thought was: "does she think my name is mrs. shumack or something?" Second thought: "maybe this bunny comes around a lot and they named him shumack" :con 

Then I hear "Miss!" I look over and she says "Be careful! That is poison shumack! (in the bushes)"

Yeah I'm a tard monkey sometimes.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

I was talking with a girl in the breakroom at work, and the conversation didn't click, so it became really awkward.


----------



## danielk (Jun 4, 2008)

Kanashi said:


> For god sake MY FREAKING COUSIN.


As long as he's your 2nd or beyond... 

I was leaving church today and, as I rounded the corner, my foot slipped off of the sidewalk (there was a good 4" shoulder). I twisted my ankle slightly. I heard the people behind me gasp; they could apparently feel my pain.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Had a minor breakout felt like a death in the family lol.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Got caught lookin at a boob


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

yeah_yeah_yeah said:


> Got caught lookin at a boob


 :lol Shame On You !


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

I know dude, rookie error
Next time I shall use BOOB-CAM


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

:lol Yeah that works too .


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

riding my bike home from work today...going uphill and i lost footing on the right peddle and panicked...slipped forward losing position of seating and my _jimmy bangbang_ region went inbetween the seating and the handlebars...so i'm seated now on the bar and legs kick forward out between the front tires....it hurt.... and cars were passing by so once i managed to get my balance i tried to play it off cool and looked at my bike like it was at fault...


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

yeah_yeah_yeah said:


> Got caught lookin at a boob


just one?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Well.....they're so big and....out there! :lol

Maybe it was one big bosom. :stu


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Well, this was yesterday, but I was singing to myself and stepped around the corner, and there was some old man staring at me. :lol


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

No it was not a mono-boob. It was a boob in profile you see. Her friend was sitting at right angles to her and I was viewing the profiled boob from an angle behind. Thus I was at an angle of incidence to her friend known as 'normal' (facing her) but at an obtuse angle of incedence to the boob. Hence the boob owners field of vision would not have coincided with my own eye line, but her damn friends was perfect to catch me red handed.

Using the argument cot(fi) = sin^2 (boob) + cos(friend), prove that Ross probably shouldn't have been looking at the boob for quite so long.

[attachment=0:2xueiui0]breast vectors.JPG[/attachment:2xueiui0]


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

I wrote some really stupid posts. And now they'll be floating around on the internet - FOREVER!

Noooooooooo!

:doh


----------



## danielk (Jun 4, 2008)

refined_rascal said:


> I wrote some really stupid posts. And now they'll be floating around on the internet - FOREVER!
> 
> Noooooooooo!
> 
> :doh


Heh. Change your nick! That's what I did.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

The zip on my back-pack broke, and everything fell out on to the train station platform. Nobody laughed, but by god I lost count of how many people stared.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

ops Something similar happened to me at college a few years back , i wanted the ground to swallow me up. ops


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

^ I feel your pain


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

At work, I was doing returns, and I walked by this girl who was really pretty. She was looking in the mirror, and I was checking out her legs and I looked up, and she was smiling at me in the mirror. Then I walked away and she said something to her friend including the phrase "checking out". :lol


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

^ That's a good sign isn't it? At least she didn't appear to be appalled by your lecherous ways.


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

I was waiting to cross an intersection where the bus stop was, when i see the bus go through it and pass by. I say, out loud, something like "arrrrrRRRRRRRrrrrrrrrrrrRRRRRRRRrrrHhhhhhhh" and a guy turns around to look at me quickly and then turns back. He's already ignoring me at this point, but I try to fix things by saying "Oh, it's just that I really needed to get on that bus, ya know?" He continues facing the other way.


----------



## SimpleMinded (Jun 24, 2011)

May I ask a fair question? Why do I see the word boob here when I was reprimanded and censored for using the d word that rhymes with sick? These things irk me, especially because I am a libertarian and I don't believe in censorship in any form, but if I am a guest in someone else's home/forum, I will respect their rules. This just seems slightly unfair. Don't tell me boob is not also a 'vulgar term to describe a body part'. Can I say tits? I'm not trying to start an argument. I really want to know since I'm new here, and in my everyday conversation with friends I use any word I want to. Is there a list of words somewhere that we are not allowed to use?


----------

